# I love you so much, I miss you



## toy

Hi,

How can I write "I love you very much " and I miss you in Greek please ?

thank you


----------



## toy

Sorry, I have found the same thread . for this  
Thank you


----------



## parakseno

I love you so much - σ'αγαπώ τόσο πολύ (singular) / σας αγαπώ τόσο πολύ (plural and polite form)
I miss you - μου λείπεις.


----------



## toy

Hi,

It is very much appreciated for your help.
thank you ever so much

Toy


----------



## urso170

Is that old or modern Greek?


----------



## balgior

Hello urso170 and welcome! 

It is Modern Greek!


----------



## epam

"τόσο πολύ" - this much

you could stay with πολύ or πάρα πολύ

Σ'αγαπώ πολύ, μου λείπεις


----------



## urso170

Thank you, huh, so how would it be in old Greek? I'm curious..


----------

